# Coroplast for CN?



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

The bottom pan of my critter nation is barely hanging on. I think there's more holes than there is plastic. Was thinking of getting a replacement pan, but they're kind of expensive (especially if this will be a recurring expense) and I'm hoping to upgrade to a DCN in the future.. I was originally thinking of just getting a replacement pan and making wooden scatter guard-like borders that would somehow shield the rim/edges of the pan from rattie teeth, but the curved corners and ridges of the CN pan might make that tricky. The Bass metal pans are also kind of expensive (s/h taken into consideration), and seem heavy/hard to clean (i like to clean the pans in the shower). Then I watched a video on C&C guinea pig cages, and thought: What about Coroplast (corrugated plastic)?

Does anyone have experience using coroplast? I read that it's non-toxic (food safe surface), durable, easy to clean, and easy to assemble.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I used scrap coroplast in my Ferret Nation - I loved it, it was nice and thin so it was easy to clip fabric to with binder clips. It is fairly soft, though, so I wouldn't construct pans out of it - the edges would get destroyed very fast. I used clean bricks to weigh down the corners.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Wow! Thank you so much!

I was thinking about folding the edges up (like in a C&C cage) to prevent errant poops, food, pee, etc from being knocked out...

"Used"? Do you no longer use coroplast in your Ferret Nation?


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Ok, so I finally got some corrugated plastic. I dunno where other people get their coroplast, because I totally saw a video touting the superiorness of corrugated plastic and showing a 200 lb guy stand on a small box made from coroplast, but true to Jaguar's words, the ones from Home Depot at least, are kind of flimsy. Nevertheless, it looks so neat!! I love the way it the fleece wraps around the sheet (though admittedly nervous about the pointy edges poking holes). I'm just.. ecstatic that there aren't gaping holes in their bottom pan now, where poop, pee, and all things undesirable used to fall through onto the CN bottom storage shelf. Yayayay!

Now it just needs to stand against the evil powers of Basil.

Which might have to wait. She's currently snoozing next to mommy right now, and I'm thinking about letting her sleep outside of the cage tonight (unless she gets into trouble -.-), since she's not feeling so good.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ilovescience said:


> Wow! Thank you so much!
> 
> I was thinking about folding the edges up (like in a C&C cage) to prevent errant poops, food, pee, etc from being knocked out...
> 
> "Used"? Do you no longer use coroplast in your Ferret Nation?



I haven't had rats for a few years now ;D though I would probably still use the coroplast if I did.

Coroplast (and other corrugated plastics) come in a lot of different thicknesses - thinner ones are easier to find and used for signs and stuff, where the thicker ones are used for transportation/shipping etc. some people even build boats out of it. 4mm is the most common thickness. Glad you like it though!


----------

